# Rat Advice



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

hey everyone,

I'm new here, and am hoping to get some rats in the near future, and was hoping to get some advice from those more experienced with rats.

My main issue is trying to convince a few people why rats make good pets, and do not conform to the stereotypical image people associate with rats. 

I was also wondering what would be the pros and cons of getting a pair of females, as opposed to a pair of males, and vice versa. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Basically you wont convince people till they meet some lovely rats, I would always get 3 to begin with, that way if you lost one later on in their lives you wont be left with a lone rat, being sociable animals they need to have rat company. Males are often big, lazy, cuddly rats wheras females are often busy, nosy, active rats. Males do smell worse than females but if you keep the cage and hammocks clean they dont actually smell bad. Ive found that males tend to squabble more than females and Ive only ever had problems with in cage fighting with my males, the girls are very laid back with each other.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

rats are great pets and would amaze people who dont realy understand them and see rats as vermin 

i would get more then 2 does not matter what sex you get but obviously all the same sex good luck hope with buying your ratties


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome!

Rats are fabulous but then you have already decided that if you are going to get some! 

We have had two males for the last two years and I have tried many times to convince visitors to the house that they are brilliant and lovely but I think some people are not for changing. The standard thing people say is 'its the tails I dont like!'. My daughter took the rats to school to talk to everyone about them and why they make great pets, I think she might have convinced a few. Bless her she has tried very hard to convert everyone! 

I am afraid I can't comment on keeping females as we opted for males. We were told by our breeder that males 'tend' to be more laid back. She also said that if you are looking to train your rats then females are better as they are more energetic and interested in activities. Being first time owners with young children we went for the laid back option. 

I am sure whichever you choose you wont be disappointed with your new pets. Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for your comments so far  

tis interesting to hear suggestions about getting 3 rats, i knew they couldn't be alone, but it had just skipped my mind that something may happen to one of them! 

one of the issues i have is that one of my housemates for next year that i mentioned my intention of getting some rats too seems quite against them, and complained that they'd smell and need looking after. I am fully aware that they would need looking after, and that is part of the attraction to me, as i would enjoy having something to focus on in my spare time. however, because of her dislike, i may need to keep them in my bedroom, and i was wondering whether you would advise against this or not, and if this changes anything, as smell may become a bit more of an issue...

Of course, my research is still in early stages at the moment, as i am holidaying in a few weeks, and feel it would be unfair on the rats if i bought them, and them introduced them into a turbulent environment, with different places, and different people.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I started a few months ago planning rats went on a waiting list for two girls (which I picked up today!) but in between I've picked up 6 rats and also took on and older girl from the breeder they get very addictive! 

I have girls they dont smell but I do clean and wash hammocks every 7-10 days depending on what foods they have had


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If smell is an issue I would get some neutered boys (not likely to find some of them wanting rehoming) or some girls, I dont mind the slight smell I get from my boys but I have to do a hammock change every couple of days and a full cage clean once a week. They do take a lot of time up, they will need to come out to play for an hour every day (free ranging) so your room will have to be rat proof for that. If youre planning to have them in your room be aware that they can be noisy little devils when they are tearing round the cage playing so if youre a light sleeper that could be an issue. I think if you do get some they will soon bring your housemate round, they are very endearing once you meet them. Where are you planning to get your rats from? Most pet shop rats come from rodent farms where they are not handled and often bred from unhealthy/nervous adults who pass on their weaknesses to the babies. Breeders and rescues are definately the preferred way to get rats.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You will always get some people who have an issue with rats, I ignore them as their opinion is irrelevant & tiresome
Rats are great pets


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

I got three girls a few months ago. They where rescues around five months old and where very scared and untame little girls. They weren't very good for first time rats, but in two months they became my little girls. 
I've found that they do need a whole room to run around in so making whatever room you are using to keep them in rat proof is a good idea. They are little escape artists and drive me crazy when they escape in my bedroom. I let them run in the spare room, but they keep running away from me before I can get them in there. They are far too eager to play sometimes.
As for smell. They do smell. I've kept gerbils for the last five or six years and the rats smell took a bit to get used to. Gerbils have very little smell compaired to these guys. 
They are noisey as well. I'm used to rodent noise when I sleep and a heavy scuffle/loud squeak can still wake me up. 
Mine seem to want to play 24/7. They begged to come out for hours the last few nights, but because my mum was staying over in the spare room we couldn't let them out in there. They did manage to escape into my bedroom though. Someone figured out how to unlock the door (Remy) and has taught Splinter how to do it well.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Zanki said:


> Mine seem to want to play 24/7.


Thats what people were invented for, didnt you know that? My rats had me trained in a day and now I know Im not supposed to walk anywhere in the house without a rat on my shoulder .


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

My females smell as bad as my males. My females squabbled as much as my boys until they got neutered 

I think that all rats are different and try to get a large survey of opinion to use as a guide only, that my best advice. 

Generally speaking, boys get very squishy and lazy past the age of 6 months and girls stay active and curious and playful. I would concentrate on that as your deciding factor between the two.

And you don't notice the smell after a while in any case.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Our boys were kept in my eldest daughter's bedroom and for some reason they were very smelly in there. They are now downstairs which is open plan and I never notice a smell at all!

I think they are all prone to being a bit smelly (as most rodents are) but as long as they are regularly cleaned out it keeps on top of it!

I am not sure where you are but our local breeder was great if you need any reccomendations.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks again for all the advice! 

I would definitely get them from a breeder, as that way i can be sure that they are in good condition, and have been looked after well beforehand. I live in the Chester area if anyone knows of some breeders around here? 

I am also aware of the need to rat-proof any rooms they're allowed to run around, does anyone have suggestions of where to find something to protect electrical cables? 

I will have to think about the noise issue, my main problem is that convincing my dad to let me get some would be easier if i said that i would keep them in my room, and i wont do anything until I've got measurements of the cage, and see where it would fit in my house at uni. 

Fingers crossed i manage to get some though!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Breeders near you:

Stovokor Rattery (Me!), Wigan Home - Stovokor Rattery 
Aeris Rattery, Wirral Home - Aeris Rattery 
Mercia Rattery, Wirral Home - Mercia Rattery


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

another thing i have thought of, is roughly how much have people spent on vet bills for their rats? and why did the rats need to go to the vets?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tismoi said:


> another thing i have thought of, is roughly how much have people spent on vet bills for their rats? and why did the rats need to go to the vets?


I've spent a lot on vets, but I currently have 15 rats, most of the vet treatments I have had done were operations for mammary lumps, followed by antibiotics for respiratory infections
I have a good relationship with our vet, who lets me pay in instalments, but I also keep an emergency money stash just in case
Rats from good breeders who breed for health will be less likely to have health issues than those from pet shops


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Rats from good breeders who breed for health will be less likely to have health issues than those from pet shops


really glad to hear that  i've already set my mind on getting some rats from a breeder, the only pet shop i know of near me is a pets @ home, and there is not a chance i would get any pet from such a commercial pet shop!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive just had a lump removed on a rat and that cost £55, however I dont think they are a particullarly expensive vets, a consultation for a rat usually costs the same as any other animal £25-30 usually.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> however I dont think they are a particullarly expensive vets, a consultation for a rat usually costs the same as any other animal £25-30 usually.




My vets is less than half that for a consult!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> My vets is less than half that for a consult!


Show off


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive just had a lump removed on a rat and that cost £55, however I dont think they are a particullarly expensive vets, a consultation for a rat usually costs the same as any other animal £25-30 usually.


Thats cheaper than ours for the lumpectomy but the consultation's more expensive than here
I'm getting Snape neutered (he's had another go at me tonight  )& that's going to cost £47, not sure if it's reasonable or not


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I would genuinely cry if I had to pay so much for a consult...espesh as many vets charge per animals....and I usually take multiple rats in a time...my gosh, the bills would be astronomical and I would have to sell my soul to the devil to pay for it :001_tongue:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Thats cheaper than ours for the lumpectomy but the consultation's more expensive than here
> I'm getting Snape neutered (he's had another go at me tonight  )& that's going to cost £47, not sure if it's reasonable or not


How old is Snape? My three youngest boys are just coming out of the teenage horribleness (I hope), I was thinking that I was going to have to have them snipped too but Im hoping they have escaped the op.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> I think I would genuinely cry if I had to pay so much for a consult...espesh as many vets charge per animals....and I usually take multiple rats in a time...my gosh, the bills would be astronomical and I would have to sell my soul to the devil to pay for it :001_tongue:


that's one thing I like about my vet, they charge one fee for all of them, which was useful when we took in the 3 rescue girls as they all needed a checkup



thedogsmother said:


> How old is Snape? My three youngest boys are just coming out of the teenage horribleness (I hope), I was thinking that I was going to have to have them snipped too but Im hoping they have escaped the op.


He's about 8 months now, he's one of the ones who was born here, he's been handled since birth & has always been such a docile lad until about a month ago he was literally hanging off my hand at the Meldreth show. I've never had a rat like him before!


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

We have had one boil to be dealt with and sadly a respiratory illness which is still on going. That has cost about £60 so far. He is old now and I know from the breeder that one of his brothers has already passed. They are so sweet natured and lovely it makes me very sad to see him poorly. He is going back this week for a further check so will see what the vet reccomends. His brother who we also have has been really healthy and we have had no issues at all with him.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> He's about 8 months now, he's one of the ones who was born here, he's been handled since birth & has always been such a docile lad until about a month ago he was literally hanging off my hand at the Meldreth show. I've never had a rat like him before!


Yowch, Im lucky in that Ive never had a people aggressive rat, Bitsy was a terror with the other rats and left a nasty gash on Rudis shoulder so after having a time out of two weeks I attempted reintros and it all went pear shaped, after the snip he was a darling, it happened almost immediately and he is loved by all the other rats.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know about what vet trips your rats have had to endure, although i am sorry to hear that they have had to make the trips in the first place! 

this forum really isn't good for me! the more i browse other threads, the more i want some ratties!! till need to check with the landlord, and my dad first though! but hoping so much that it'll all work out


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tismoi said:


> Thanks for letting me know about what vet trips your rats have had to endure, although i am sorry to hear that they have had to make the trips in the first place!
> 
> this forum really isn't good for me! the more i browse other threads, the more i want some ratties!! till need to check with the landlord, and my dad first though! but hoping so much that it'll all work out


I agree, its probably not the place to be, especially as some people post cute rat pictures, I wont do that, Im not like that:aureola:

ooops


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaww! What cuties!


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

You are a cruel cruel person!!


So much want!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tismoi said:


> You are a cruel cruel person!!
> 
> So much want!!


Im Sowie :blush: :devil:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tismoi said:


> You are a cruel cruel person!!
> 
> So much want!!


How about a cute babies picture?


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Now you're encouraging each other! What did I do to deserve this torture!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tismoi said:


> Now you're encouraging each other! What did I do to deserve this torture!


As tortures go though this has got to be one of the nicest forms


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

Point taken


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> consultation for a rat usually costs the same as any other animal £25-30 usually.


Holy god that's a bit pricey! Our consultation fees are £18 for small furries (which I thought was steep!), though that is 'bring as many as you like' 

I'd have spent an absolute fortune on Smokey recently (well into the hundreds) if it weren't for the fact that I don't pay consultation fees and get a discount on meds (not that I'm gloating or anything! ). He's likely going to be on doxy and zithromax for the rest of his life, as he keeps going downhill when he's off them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

magpie said:


> Holy god that's a bit pricey! Our consultation fees are £18 for small furries (which I thought was steep!), though that is 'bring as many as you like'
> 
> I'd have spent an absolute fortune on Smokey recently (well into the hundreds) if it weren't for the fact that I don't pay consultation fees and get a discount on meds (not that I'm gloating or anything! ). He's likely going to be on doxy and zithromax for the rest of his life, as he keeps going downhill when he's off them.


They charge the same for any animal round here, we used to get charged half for a small animal consult but now they dont do that, I just assumed it was the same all over the country, it isnt fair :crying:


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

My vets are £30 for all animals consult, £54.30 for a castrate and I was quoted £104.00 for a lumpectomy. The other vets in my area are cheaper on the lumpectomy but more expensive on everything else, including Baytril and dispensing fee. Plus I get certain perks from my vets that I wouldn't get elsewhere because they know me so well.

I think it depends if you are lucky enough to live somewhere thats got cheap vets. Cheap isn't always better so shop around, go to a few and if they feel wrong or handle them in a way that makes you uncomfortable go with your gut. Even if it means paying a little more. I've had vets scrag my mice by the scruff...paid for in blodd I might add. My current vets have never scruffed any of my mice or rats, haven't needed to. If you are happy with it go with it, if not never worry about changing.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ceretrea said:


> My vets are £30 for all animals consult, £54.30 for a castrate and I was quoted £104.00 for a lumpectomy. The other vets in my area are cheaper on the lumpectomy but more expensive on everything else, including Baytril and dispensing fee. Plus I get certain perks from my vets that I wouldn't get elsewhere because they know me so well.
> 
> I think it depends if you are lucky enough to live somewhere thats got cheap vets. Cheap isn't always better so shop around, go to a few and if they feel wrong or handle them in a way that makes you uncomfortable go with your gut. Even if it means paying a little more. I've had vets scrag my mice by the scruff...paid for in blodd I might add. My current vets have never scruffed any of my mice or rats, haven't needed to. If you are happy with it go with it, if not never worry about changing.


I went to the vets at pets at home with my boys when they had a terrible virus and I nearly lost them all, he was rough with them and knew nothing about rodents, since then Ive found a vet who actually likes rats, shes very gentle with them and realises that they are as important to me as a cat or dog is to anyone else. It is so important to have a vet you feel comfortable with before you suddenly need them like I did with the boys.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree with you, so much better to sort it out on a routine check up.

Pets at home vets are hit and miss, ours are fantastic but we've had vets visit from other branches who have made me see red and I've put a complaint in about one of them who scragged my Dibbler by the neck two days after his castration  I stopped using one vets in the area when the nurse smacked our dog on the nose after his castration because she didn't want him to touch his stitches and chose the 'cesars way' over a buster collar. I can laugh about it now but I can't tell you how it was at the time!

Vets are either really good or really bad in my experience


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ceretrea said:


> I agree with you, so much better to sort it out on a routine check up.
> 
> Pets at home vets are hit and miss, ours are fantastic but we've had vets visit from other branches who have made me see red and I've put a complaint in about one of them who scragged my Dibbler by the neck two days after his castration  I stopped using one vets in the area when the nurse smacked our dog on the nose after his castration because she didn't want him to touch his stitches and chose the 'cesars way' over a buster collar. I can laugh about it now but I can't tell you how it was at the time!
> 
> Vets are either really good or really bad in my experience


This vet scruffed my boys too and there really was no need, they have never biten or tried to bite anyone in their lives and they were so poorly they could barely stand never mind struggle .


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> This vet scruffed my boys too and there really was no need, they have never biten or tried to bite anyone in their lives and they were so poorly they could barely stand never mind struggle .


Makes you want to scruff them doesn't it?


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

i've found a vet near uni, of course i haven't been in t talk to them or anything yet, and i know a few local vets at home, and some of them i've volunteered in, so i've seen backstage too


----------

